# 2.6.11 ACPI ibm laptops

## Sm1

I wasn't planning on upgrading to 2.6.11 unless it fixes issues with ACPI standby & suspend in IBM laptops.

Particularly my r50p, but I know some of the T series suffer the same fate.  I want to leave APM for ACPI, so

can anyone confirm the fix?  I know there were alot of ACPI things that went into this changelog.

----------

## Jengu

Dunno, but it's pretty simple to just add another entry to grub and try it out yourself.

----------

## Sm1

yea, i was just wondering if it happened, I won't be able to sync until sometime tomorrow and then grab sources

----------

## mrshish

I feel your pain. I just got my T40 up and running last week and the ACPI issues are killing me. I won't have time to upgrade until this weekend but I'll be happy if I know it's going to solve the problems. Keep us posted!

----------

## Raistlin

I might tell you tomorrow - just planning to compile a vanilla kernel this evening. So in about 24 hours I'm going to have information. Hope the ACPI issues get resolved...  :Rolling Eyes: 

cheers, R.

----------

## Sm1

From my experimentation -

It seems like there are no immediately noticed improvements in ACPI sleep.  I'm not even going to bother checking out sofwtare suspend (hibernation).

I tested both from X after enabling the hotkey

```

echo 1 > /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey

```

and from console by just 

```

echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep

```

Oh well, back to apm for me...

----------

## raylpc

both suspend and hibernate are working in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6 in my T41.

----------

## Sm1

your rather fortunate then.  What kind of setup do you have- I mean did you customize suspend scripts to stop certain modules?  What kind of graphics card in the machine?  Which drivers?  ACPI or APM?  Which Power management related options in kernel config?

My suspend works fine in APM, hibernate is kinda sketchy though.

my r50p has two components that I think could be culprits, but since the same thing happens in console with wireless off, I'm not so sure anymore.

Anyhow they are 

ATi FireGL T2 128 Mb

Atheros a/b/g Wireless

----------

## rabbit

 *raylpc wrote:*   

> both suspend and hibernate are working in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6 in my T41.

 

I would love to see your config.  I haven't been able to get either working reliably on my T40.

----------

## raylpc

My laptop is T41 2373-3HU with a Radeon 9000. 

I didn't do anything special, it just works.

Here's my kernel config:

  xx[*] Power Management support                                         x x  

  x x[ ]   Power Management Debug Support                                 x x  

  x x[*]   Software Suspend (EXPERIMENTAL)                                x x  

  x x()      Default resume partition                                     x x  

  x x    ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->  x x  

      x x[*] ACPI Support                                                     x x  

      x x[*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)                                    x x  

      x x<M>   AC Adapter                                                     x x  

      x x<M>   Battery                                                        x x  

      x x<M>   Button                                                         x x  

      x x<M>   Video                                                          x x  

      x x<M>   Fan                                                            x x  

      x x<M>   Processor                                                      x x  

      x x<M>     Thermal Zone                                                 x x  

      x x< >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras   

      x x< >   IBM ThinkPad Laptop Extras                                     x x  

      x x< >   Toshiba Laptop Extras                                          x x  

      x x(0)   Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year              x x  

      x x[ ]   Debug Statements                                               x x  

      x x[*]   Power Management Timer Support                                 x x  

      x x< >   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)   x x  

  x x    APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support  --->               x x  

  x x    CPU Frequency scaling  --->     

Here's my suspend2ram script:

```

/usr/bin/xscreensaver-command -display :0.* -lock

/sbin/modprobe -r ipw2100

/sbin/modprobe -r hid

/sbin/modprobe -r uhci-hcd

/sbin/modprobe -r ehci-hcd

/sbin/modprobe 

echo mem > /sys/power/state

sleep 1

/sbin/modprobe hid

/sbin/modprobe ipw2100

sleep 2

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart

```

Here's my suspend2disk script:

```

/usr/bin/xscreensaver-command -display :0.* -lock

/sbin/modprobe -r ipw2100

/sbin/modprobe -r hid

/sbin/modprobe -r ehci-hcd

/sbin/modprobe -r uhci-hcd

/sbin/laptop_mode stop

echo disk > /sys/power/state

sleep 1

/sbin/modprobe hid

/sbin/modprobe ipw2100

sleep 2

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart

```

Don't forget to append resume=/dev/SWAP in ur grub boot option.

Actually, quite a lot of people have a working ACPI setup for IBM laptops, you can check it out at http://www.thinkwiki.org/ThinkWiki.

PS. Don't use qingy. Seems it's not playing nice with both vesafb-tng and radeonfb in the suspend-resume cycle. radeonfb + qingy in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11 will triger a hard reset whenenver I exit my fluxbox. However, radeonfb was working perfectly fine in 2.6.10-r6 tho.

----------

## Sm1

My only question with your script before I give it a shot is what happens if a USB device is plugged in and your try to go to suspend to disk or RAM.  Modprobe would normally say that those USB modules for the base usb stuff is in use still by something else - so would this still function?

----------

